# ACS assessment - Positive - Thanks to this great forum!!



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi All,

Just now I have checked my mail from ACS regarding positive assessment for my skills. Very happy that I have crossed the first step !! :clap2:

I must admit that this would NOT have been possible without the help from the members of this forum. Thanks a ton to all those who have helped me clarify my doubts.

Timelines: 
Submitted online Application - Jan 25
Hardcopies sent thru DHL on Jan 25 & reached ACS on Jan 30.
Got +ve assessment on Feb 16..

Thanks once again..
I2wannafly lane:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

awesome.. this is the biggest hurdle.. everything is smooth sailing as more or less all your documents are ready


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

I2wannafly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I have checked my mail from ACS regarding positive assessment for my skills. Very happy that I have crossed the first step !! :clap2:
> 
> ...


congratulations!! thats pretty quick!! All the best for your next steps!!


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

Congrats, and all the best for DIAC.


----------



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks anj1976,melbourne,chsridevi and Jivesha..

Below is the checklist of docs. I have submitted & also attaching some templates hereby , just so that it might benefit others who are planning to go for Skills assessment..

1) Cover letter (not mandatory - but to give a snapshot of what all the docs you are enclosing)

2) Signed copy of online application form

3) Signed copy of email notification

4) Certified copy of passport (first & last pages) -- for Identity & DOB proof.

5) Certified copy of my Bachelor's degree, consolidated marks memo,all semesters transcripts

6) Certified copy of Intermediate education (HSC) & SSC -- [this is optional I believe - but included to be on safe side]

7) My Resume

8) Work Experience details - Docs for current employer & 2nd employer => similar set since I could not get the detailed exp. letter from both
a. Statutory Declaration by self 
b. Certified copy of Offer letter
c. Certified copy of Appraisal letter
d. Certified copies of Pay slips (1 yr or more) and supporting bank statements.
e. Certified copy of Form-16
f. Reference letter on Stamp paper from senior colleague & manager (along with business card) stating my role & responsibilites.
g. For current employer, I have also included a copy of company ID card. (not mandatory). 

9) Work Experience details - for 1st employer -> I was able to get the detailed letter with my role & responsibilities from HR. 
I also submitted other supporting docs. here (though not necessary) because my 1st company ABC was taken over by another company XYZ.. and the current company name is "XYZ ABC". 

10) Receipt of Application fee.

Couple of other points:
1). I have used Rs.20 Stamp paper for Stat & reference letters. 
2). For attestting the copies, just go to any notary vendor and plzz bargain a lot..
I was asked Rs.20 for each copy initially ... I had around 140 copies..n finally was able to strike the deal for Rs.800 
3). I have used a file that contains 10 or 12 transparent folders - and also placed one plain paper having <Doc Name> before the chunk of docs in that respective folder -- All this is just to make the assessor's job easy.
4). Do not staple the docs.. instead use paper pins.
5). Used DHL for courier - bit costlier than other services - but speedy delivery.

Hope this info would be useful..

Wishing good luck to all!!


----------



## RIA KAUR (Jan 13, 2012)

congrats on ur positive assessment!
i submitted mine online on 18th january and was requested some extra docs , now its on stage 4 , just waiting for the result.


----------



## jagadeesha (May 20, 2010)

I2wannafly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I have checked my mail from ACS regarding positive assessment for my skills. Very happy that I have crossed the first step !! :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats... 
your skill assessment is very quick.


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

I2wannafly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I have checked my mail from ACS regarding positive assessment for my skills. Very happy that I have crossed the first step !! :clap2:
> 
> ...


Smooth, have fun  remember your anxiety


----------



## neetean (Mar 5, 2012)

*Assessment in Stage 4*

Hello

Congratulations for the positive assessment.

I have sent all the documents.Most of them are similar to yours.I haven't sent cover letter and list of documents to make their job easier.Also the format of reference letters are pretty different from yours.I haven't explicitly put the ANZCO code,the reason for not getting HR letter from the current company is little different and few other details.Your application looks perfect.Any idea,will these formats and packaging make any difference in assessment results.

My application in Stage4.


Thanks in advance


----------



## vinayak (Mar 5, 2012)

*transcripts*

from where i should be getting the transcripts done ....


----------



## neetean (Mar 5, 2012)

*transcripts*



vinayak said:


> from where i should be getting the transcripts done ....


You will have to get it from your university


----------



## stevodevo (Mar 17, 2011)

congrats - that is very fast! i was pursuing ACS route until i discovered that as a former permanent resident I could apply under that status...


----------



## sachinavi_2000 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Congrats!*

Congrats!

Lucky to get so quick response. 

May I request you to helo me in geeting the template of the report. I have been struggling since long but no success. 

Thx. 






I2wannafly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I have checked my mail from ACS regarding positive assessment for my skills. Very happy that I have crossed the first step !! :clap2:
> 
> ...


----------



## rs237 (Feb 24, 2012)

I2wannafly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I have checked my mail from ACS regarding positive assessment for my skills. Very happy that I have crossed the first step !! :clap2:
> 
> ...


Congrats i2wannafly,

I am planning to send app to As This month as well. wanted to check as to what u sent to acs regarding ur current job as I don't want to intimate or get ppl to know at my workplace.? I read that we can send a statutory decleration but that too needs to be signed from ur supervisor?

Please let me know asap. I have my offer letter and confirmation letter from current job but that does list any job details, just has designation.

Help much appreciated


----------



## rindia (Jan 25, 2012)

*Raj*

Congratulations and I am happy to know.
I really like the way you presented your process in this forum.

You know i actually dropped to apply for ACS as i thought that i cant get the roles and responsibilities letter from the HR.

After reading this i really felt happy and got confidence that i too can apply.

It would be great if you can clarify my below that:

I am claiming points for 8 years of exp and worked in 3 companies. So should i need to provide Reference letters from the leads of all the three companies as company HR are not willing to give me the roles and reponsibilities letter.

Eagerly awaiting for your reply.

Once again thanks for all your efforts.

Regards
Raj


I2wannafly said:


> Thanks anj1976,melbourne,chsridevi and Jivesha..
> 
> Below is the checklist of docs. I have submitted & also attaching some templates hereby , just so that it might benefit others who are planning to go for Skills assessment..
> 
> ...


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*Congrats*

Congrats I2WannaFly. Your way to structure the application is good. I didn't do it for ACS but did something similar for my NSW sponsorship. 

My docs reached ACS on Dec 16 and got approval on Jan 16. I was happy about the timeline considering christmas and new year holidays.


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

hi IWanna fly congrats bro...Just want to know how many years of experience u have and the visa u applied for (General Skilled or State sponsored).

Thanks and enjoy the moment

Regards
Ajith




I2wannafly said:


> Thanks anj1976,melbourne,chsridevi and Jivesha..
> 
> Below is the checklist of docs. I have submitted & also attaching some templates hereby , just so that it might benefit others who are planning to go for Skills assessment..
> 
> ...


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Raza,

I jus rcvd my positive ACS assment, need to clear my IELT's.. your IELT's scores are very impressive, would you be able to share what are the links or books u followed for IELT's pls , Last time I attempted I got overall 8 but lost it in one of the modules written got only 6.5 (I must confess I didnt do much practice before I sat for the test  )

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## saathi (Mar 31, 2012)

Great comprehensive information I2wannafly. Thanks for great efforts.

I suggest if we can make this thread as sticky and put these templates to some folder for future easy reference.

Thanks.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Raza,
> 
> I jus rcvd my positive ACS assment, need to clear my IELT's.. your IELT's scores are very impressive, would you be able to share what are the links or books u followed for IELT's pls , Last time I attempted I got overall 8 but lost it in one of the modules written got only 6.5 (I must confess I didnt do much practice before I sat for the test  )
> 
> ...


Congrats on your ACS result. Here is my thread on Writing http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sraza said:


> Congrats on your ACS result. Here is my thread on Writing http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html


Thanks !!


----------



## happyguy000 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Statutory Declaration format*

Hi I2wannafly ,

Thanks for the document templates, they are big big help !!

@I2wannafly , forum members,

I saw on the acs website (FAQs), that they have a format for the statutory declaration

ag [dot] gov [dot] au [slash] statdec

Is it necessary to follow this format, since yours seem to be having a different declaration? Also they have rules on who can be a witness if we use this format.

I prefer your format since you also mentioned I can get the witness from any notary.

Kinldy clarify. Thank you for your time!

Regards,


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Heartly Congratulations !!!

I am really impressed the way you put all the relevant information here, this is going to be a great help for others ...:clap2:

Thanks a lot ...


Regards
Amit


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Intermediate Marksheets*

Hi Anj,

Since you are one of the expert of this forum,I would like to know that do we need to submit 10th/12 th Marksheets and respective certificates while applying for ACS ? is it mandatory ?

because If it is mandatory then I have to translate them into English as currently they are in Hindi . Please suggest ? or should we send them in Hindi only if it is not mandatory.

Note : we dont have much time left as I would like to apply visa to DIAC before july and ACS still pending 


Regards
Amit


----------



## khairulbd (Oct 16, 2012)

*Thank you*



I2wannafly said:


> Thanks anj1976,melbourne,chsridevi and Jivesha..
> 
> Below is the checklist of docs. I have submitted & also attaching some templates hereby , just so that it might benefit others who are planning to go for Skills assessment..
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your valuable information.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

khairulbd said:


> Thank you very much for your valuable information.


Actually a lot has changed since then. Only online applications are allowed now and no offer letter / employment contract / pay slips / etc are accepted. 

I filled in yesterday for the assessment and All I submitted is below

1. CV
2. Passport
3. Diploma Certificate and Transcripts
4. Degree Certificate and Transcripts
5. Vendor Certificate
6. Reference letters received from my Employers.

You need nothing except above (as mentioned in the online application on ACS website).

Regards


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

monavy said:


> Actually a lot has changed since then. Only online applications are allowed now and no offer letter / employment contract / pay slips / etc are accepted.
> 
> I filled in yesterday for the assessment and All I submitted is below
> 
> ...


Hi Monavy,

Are Diploma transcripts mandatory if Degree transcripts are available? Mine case is similar to you... am holding diploma & degree in engineering.... just wanted to confirm.. Can i submit only degree transcripts or not? 

thanks


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi Monavy,
> 
> Are Diploma transcripts mandatory if Degree transcripts are available? Mine case is similar to you... am holding diploma & degree in engineering.... just wanted to confirm.. Can i submit only degree transcripts or not?
> 
> thanks


My Diploma is different than the Degree. I have an IT Diploma Which is recognised by ACS but a non-IT Degree.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

monavy said:


> My Diploma is different than the Degree. I have an IT Diploma Which is recognised by ACS but a non-IT Degree.


thanks for the reply....


----------



## RDX (Sep 10, 2012)

monavy said:


> Actually a lot has changed since then. Only online applications are allowed now and no offer letter / employment contract / pay slips / etc are accepted.
> 
> I filled in yesterday for the assessment and All I submitted is below
> 
> ...


Yesterday i also filled for acs assessment...do I need to send the hard copies of the document to ACS office at Australia..?


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

RDX said:


> Yesterday i also filled for acs assessment...do I need to send the hard copies of the document to ACS office at Australia..?



Not required. Its completely online process.


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

RDX said:


> Yesterday i also filled for acs assessment...do I need to send the hard copies of the document to ACS office at Australia..?


No need


----------



## RDX (Sep 10, 2012)

Tejas_LCA said:


> Not required. Its completely online process.





monavy said:


> No need


thanks for reply....


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

monavy said:


> Actually a lot has changed since then. Only online applications are allowed now and no offer letter / employment contract / pay slips / etc are accepted.
> 
> I filled in yesterday for the assessment and All I submitted is below
> 
> ...




I am currently in Sydney on 457 visa and looking to apply for PR. 

I have a query regarding ACS skill assessment docs. 

*Reference letter:*
I got refrence letter from one company but am not able to get the reference letter from my first company. I dont have contact with my senior colleagues or managers from my first company. Kindly advise me on how t oget the Statutory declaration for my work in first company. Also since am in Oz right now, should i travel to india to get the statutory declaration ? 

*Transcripts:*
Transcripts are needed if the degree certificate is in English ? 

Kindly assist.


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

RDX said:


> Yesterday i also filled for acs assessment...do I need to send the hard copies of the document to ACS office at Australia..?


No need of hard copies. All docs should be submitted online only.


----------



## Tejas_LCA (Oct 16, 2012)

venuhunev said:


> I am currently in Sydney on 457 visa and looking to apply for PR.
> 
> I have a query regarding ACS skill assessment docs.
> 
> ...



I don't know answer for your first question. Yes, transcripts are required as they go through them and check if the subjects studied are related to ICT.


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello friends...just a quick question. We are applying for ACS next week and are currently collecting all the docs. There is a slight bit of confusion. Do we have to send all the docs online or by courier to the ACS office?

For e.g. in Personal docs section on ACS, they are asking for a pdf to be sent online + a certified copy by post/ courier as well.

Also XEROX copies signed by gazetted officer (attested copy) will do or we have to get them notarized compulsory?

I am applying for Skilled Nominated - Permanent Visa Sub-class 190


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

SSP said:


> Hello friends...just a quick question. We are applying for ACS next week and are currently collecting all the docs. There is a slight bit of confusion. Do we have to send all the docs online or by courier to the ACS office?
> 
> For e.g. in Personal docs section on ACS, they are asking for a pdf to be sent online + a certified copy by post/ courier as well.
> 
> ...


Hi

It's only online until last month since May of the year. However, what you say looks strange; not sure if ACS has changed the rule just now. But it was only online; Get this confirmed again from people who have applied ACS in last 2 or 3 days, you can find them in "ACS Processing Time" thread; I don't think we need to send hard copies.


And on your second query, yes indeed you need ONLY NOTARY CERTIFICATION and NOT GAZETTED OFFICER.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Dear SCSP


You need to submit the documents online in PDF format, make sure the experience certificate is in the format as specified by ACS. 

Notary attestation is fine.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

venuhunev said:


> I am currently in Sydney on 457 visa and looking to apply for PR.
> 
> I have a query regarding ACS skill assessment docs.
> 
> ...


Transcripts are required as they detail exactly what subjects/ courses you took for your qualification.


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Hi
> 
> It's only online until last month since May of the year. However, what you say looks strange; not sure if ACS has changed the rule just now. But it was only online; Get this confirmed again from people who have applied ACS in last 2 or 3 days, you can find them in "ACS Processing Time" thread; I don't think we need to send hard copies.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot 4 ur help Cartisol. Will get more information on the same.


----------



## SSP (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello guys, I have a query. I am going to apply for ACS for Skilled Nominated - Permanent Visa Sub-class 190. Me and my wife both are planning to work once we land in Australia. 
In this case, do I need to get the ACS done for both and provide all the documents for both of us? OR ACS of only primary applicant is enough?My wife is going to be Primary applicant for visa and I will be secondary. 
As per my understanding, we both have to give IELTS.


----------



## jjgeevi (Nov 12, 2012)

*Hi*



monavy said:


> Actually a lot has changed since then. Only online applications are allowed now and no offer letter / employment contract / pay slips / etc are accepted.
> 
> I filled in yesterday for the assessment and All I submitted is below
> 
> ...


Whatdid transcript have ?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

jjgeevi said:


> Whatdid transcript have ?


Transcript means your Educational Degree award certificates and individual semester marksheets and consolidated marksheets if applicable in this ACS context.

But, in general term, transcript can mean a lot, it can be your Certificates of achievements too !!!!

Cheers


----------



## jjgeevi (Nov 12, 2012)

Did you get ur transcript from youe college or university?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

jjgeevi said:


> Did you get ur transcript from youe college or university?


Indeed yes and like everybody gets it from their College/University, I got it from my University(Ofcourse collected it from my College campus where University send all our transcripts everytime). It's from the University and not the college if your college is affiliated to any University.


----------



## ayesha.aykhan (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi , 
Can i attest the documents from solicitor?




I2wannafly said:


> Thanks anj1976,melbourne,chsridevi and Jivesha..
> 
> Below is the checklist of docs. I have submitted & also attaching some templates hereby , just so that it might benefit others who are planning to go for Skills assessment..
> 
> ...


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey, Can anyone tell me, If I apply for the assessment with the following details, should i proceed?

Graduation completed: May 2014
Work Experience: Sep 2010 - Still working

And if I should use agent for the skill assessment or should i just do it online?
And someone told me that if I don't have much work experience after SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE, I won't be able to apply for 190?
Any suggestion on how to proceed.


----------



## Amrutha (Aug 27, 2017)

I2wannafly said:


> Thanks anj1976,melbourne,chsridevi and Jivesha..
> 
> Below is the checklist of docs. I have submitted & also attaching some templates hereby , just so that it might benefit others who are planning to go for Skills assessment..
> 
> ...



Hi,
I found your post very very helpful, couldnt thank you enough on this. Just would like to know if the statutory declaration requires any signature by witness apart of ours.
if yes, then who can be the eligible witnesses to sign the statutory declaration.
Please help.


----------

